
ThinkPad X1 Carbon 6th Gen: BiOS update adds S3 suspend support for Linux - fiji-flo
https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/de/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-laptops/thinkpad-x1-carbon-6th-gen-type-20kh-20kg/downloads/ds502282
======
fiji-flo
Finally Lenovo gave in and we don't need the community hack
([https://github.com/fiji-flo/x1carbon2018s3](https://github.com/fiji-
flo/x1carbon2018s3)) anymore!

Thanks for all the support and contributions to this project.

~~~
winceschwab
This headline was very confusing, since Googling S3, for context that doesn't
involve AWS is nearly impossible.

Favorite search result:

[https://www.s3integration.com/company/executive-
bios/](https://www.s3integration.com/company/executive-bios/)

~~~
acchow
Googling "bios s3 suspend" gave me good non-AWS results.

------
regecks
If you're looking for a great Linux laptop, this is one. Very happy with the
5th gen.

~~~
nullify88
Running a 3rd Gen with Fedora 28. No issues but I could do with more RAM than
the 8GB limit.

------
pen2l
I have the 6th gen X1, but still using Windows, and still its behavior bugs me
a little bit --

I almost never really shut down my laptop (does anyone?) -- I simply close and
open the lid. Annoyingly, the X1 still wants to persistently be connected to
my Airpods via bluetooth. So lid close doesn't actually put it on sleep
suspend, it's some other weird middle suspend mode which is not really
suspended at all.

~~~
nullify88
You maybe entering Windows Away Mode?

------
bubblethink
How does windows behave with this option ? Would be interesting for those
dual-booting. Things should work fine, but any major noticeable differences
due to the lack of connected standby mode in windows ?

